# Paint my ceiling as a 5th wall?



## jcpullen (Aug 25, 2008)

A lot of views, no replies...I'll take that as not a good call on painting the ceiling yellow, I guess.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

7' ceiling.. not even legal? If you like it it's fine. I normally use a light color of the same paint color and a flat on the ceiling. Very rarely use white. And darker beams and trim. Compliment the yellow with a brown or green on the trim.


----------



## Determined (Jan 9, 2009)

Everyone has their own taste of colors and whether or not the room will seem too small especially with a 7' ceiling. Try it and see for yourself. Then if you don't like it paint the ceiling white which you will probably need two coats. White gives the room a sort of lift by making it seem larger. As for the beams a medium brown will look just fine. 

The two lamps you have should have the daylight bulbs in them and not the soft white. soft white will make the room look dull and dingy.

This is only my opinion for I have never painted such a color on all walls and ceiling. I always used a white ceiling to brighten up the room.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I like ceilings a few shades lighter than the wall color, in a flat paint - not white.


----------

